# Minidsp Dirac series Analog adaptor



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi will this adaptor work on a Minidsp Dirac Live Analog

http://jaycar.co.nz/productView.asp?ID=PA3802&w=xlr&form=KEYWORD

Thank you


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Assume you mean on the output side going to the input of an AVR or amp.

Yes, that would work. Use it at the miniDSP end where the weight will not bother the mating connector, keep rca cable length short - 6 ft or less.

Unknown whether there might be gain/level problems, but that is always a potential.


----------

